# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## Hanneke M

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben Hanneke Munsters-den Heeten en ik al lang geïnteresseerd in welzijn, persoonlijke ontwikkeling en hoe dit te ondersteunen. Vanuit een behoefte tot zelfontwikkeling heb ik me geschoold als therapeut en heb ik sinds en aantal jaren een kleinschalige praktijk op het gebied van pijnbestrijding en energetische healing. Daarvoor maak ik gebruik van diverse technieken zoals o.a. APS therapie, reiki, Quantum Touch®, Quantum Allergy®. Daarnaast geloof ik dat samenwerking van beoefenaars van reguliere en complementaire geneeswijzen ieder het beste van twee werelden kan bieden. 
Hartelijke groeten,
Hanneke

----------

